# Scrap Wood Bench Rest



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is exactly why I NEVER throw scraps away!

I built this in about an hour this afternoon. I bought some reloading equipment months back. I am just not getting ready to test a load. Instead of buying an expensive adjustable unit... I did this.

My intent is to use it as a cleaning station when not being used as a bench rest also.

To make the rest move up and down you just turn the knob above where I have it labeled: Dn <---- ------> Up

Sorry I did not measure even once so I have no dimensions right now. If you have a question I will be happy to take a photo, give explanation, take a measurement, or all the above. <--- lets wait till after I test though. I have a few things that are unfinished at the moment also..... I will actually have a spend a few bucks to finish it.... I hope to get to the range with it next week.....


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a GREAT looking rest. Good job!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet, let us know how it works out.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Buddy-looks great----------------here's the bench rest I make recently---------------------------------------made from old cardo glide----got the wire feed out and welded all the moving joints---used the handle bars for top platform and put a piece of 2'x2' plywood for the top---splashed on some paint---good to go*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas.

I like that skip. I am going to have to make something to put the rest on. I want to make something easy to take down though. It has to fit in my tiny car.

SG..... I am working on locating some bass wood. Your in progress.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice work from both of you guys


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

atriot: American Ingenuity-Got to Love It atriot:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

They both look like they will work. Good job boys.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

jswift said:


> atriot: American Ingenuity-Got to Love It atriot:


 :that:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice!..


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I will report back once I try it.


----------

